# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  En 2050 la carne bovina se convertirá en un producto de lujo

## Bruno Cillóniz

Mientras el consumo de carne de ave aumenta 
Así lo afirmó el experto brasileño Osler Desouzart, quien animó a los productores avícolas peruanos a apurarse a exportar.   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* En 2050 la demanda de carne bovina crecerá, pero se tornará un producto de lujo, afirmó Osler Desouzart, gerente de OD Consulting, durante su exposición Tendencias en el mundo: hacia una avicultura responsable. 
La disertación de Desouzart, quien también es miembro del Consejo Asesor del Forum Mundial de Agricultura (WAF, por sus siglas en inglés) fue la primera del último día del Congreso Nacional de Avicultura 2010, celebrado en Lima del martes al viernes de la semana pasada. 
Según el experto, la carne bovina no es sustentable porque no existen suficientes recursos naturales para su producción. Para obtener un Kg de carne bovina se necesitan 16 mil lts de agua; para 1 Kg de cerdo, 5,9 mil lts; de ave, 2,9 mil lts; y para huevos, 4,6 mil lts, precisó.  *Perspectiva* 
En ese sentido, instó a apostar por el negocio avícola, cuyo panorama mundial es alentador. Para empezar, sería oportuno debido a la migración de preferencias: la gente opta cada vez más por la carne de ave en lugar de la roja. También influye el hecho de que exista una gran demanda de ave por parte de China, el principal consumidor e importador mundial. Antes, la llamaba el Planeta China. Ahora, el Sistema Solar China, describió con gracia. 
Desouzart resaltó que el consumo de carne de ave se relaciona con la demanda de alimentos que generarían Asia, África y parte de América latina, que a su juicio serán los motores de esa industria -hasta ahora regida por el consumo de Estados Unidos, Europa y Japón. La definen quienes no comen y quienes no comen suficientemente, observó.   *Aprovechar todo*  
El crecimiento de Perú se está comportando como una de las Chinas del mundo, con cifras muy altas, señaló al tiempo que destacó el índice de crecimiento agropecuario de nuestro país. 
En ese contexto, animó a los productores peruanos a lanzarse a la exportación de carne de ave, un mercado actualmente dominado (con aproximadamente 66%) por Brasil y Estados Unidos. 
Ustedes deben ir a la exportación para la confrontación cualitativa, dijo, dirigiéndose a la audiencia. Tienen que ser eficientes hasta la puerta de la propiedad (del consumidor final) hasta la partida de la granja. Ahí es donde está el peligro, añadió. Empiecen esta tarea lo más pronto posible. Si es posible, ayer, instó. 
Según el experto, para ello es necesario aprovechar al máximo cada una de las partes de las aves. Del pollo se puede aprovechar hasta la cáscara, como alimento para animales, ejemplificó. 
Ustedes no pueden perder nada del animal. Si el pollo hace cocoroco, grábenlo y véndanselo a las compañías de celulares, advirtió en tono de broma. 
Por último, recalcó que la producción de aves debe realizarse, tendiendo en cuenta valores económicos, sociales y ambientales. Se tiene que hacer así. Esta es la manera correcta de hacerlo, opinó.    *DATOS:*  
  El 25 de junio se celebró el Día del Avicultor.  
  En 2009, Perú exportó US$ 136,3 mil (40 TM) de pollo. Las empresas que realizaron los envíos fueron San Fernando SA y Avinka SA (sólo exportó US$ 10 del total mencionado). Japón fue su único destino.Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de carne bovina y de cerdo Servicio de DESHIDRATADO , Y SELLADO AL VACIO DEL PRODUCTO QUE DESEEN Artículo: Perú será la economía 26 más grande del mundo en el 2050, según banco HSBC Artículo: Perú pronto superará a Chile y se convertirá en primer exportador de uva de Sudamérica Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo

----------

